
Show HN: Updatefy – Create Embed Widgets Out of Google Sheet - maxigimenez
https://updatefy.co/
======
maxigimenez
Hi HN!

I made this platform to create widgets out of Google Sheet data. This is an
example of the spreadsheet
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WvDuA_rN0aVe1dZGrWo_...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WvDuA_rN0aVe1dZGrWo_qk5UMEBGiuTRdrJ70taC9FM/edit)
and this is the final result
[https://updatefy.co/updates](https://updatefy.co/updates)

